# How long does it take to feel a difference with liothyronine?



## FLhorserider

I am not sure if this is the right area to ask this question, but

I started taking liothyronine 5mcg once daily to help with one symptom I have had since I had my thyroid removed 2 years ago (no libido)

I have been taking it for over a full week and feel no difference whatsoever in any realm. I generally feel the same in everything...

I read scary stories about people reacting badly to doses that were too high... but I havent found good information on how long it should take to feel a difference when you start the medication. I know what I am going through specfically is not particularly common... but I was hoping someone on here might know ... :/


----------



## joplin1975

I don't take it so I can't speak from personal experience, but most of our "regular" posters note that they feel a difference rather immediately. I believe it peaks in 3-5 hours.

It might be worth considering upping your dose, but I'd have to leave the hows to someone who knows more than I do!


----------



## jenny v

Is your doctor prescribing the T3? If so, I would check with him/her first. 5mcg is a very small dose and you might need to titer up before you notice a change in all symptoms.

While I noticed differences in energy and alertness right away with T3, other issues took longer to change (as is similar with T4 meds), so libido might be one of them.


----------



## FLhorserider

Thanks guys.

Jenny - yes the DR prescribed it. I will call their office tomorrow to see if I can increase without another expensive appt.

joplin1975 - yes the symptom stories I read from random places on the internet all had effects very quickly, and thats why some people said they take it twice daily. I am refraining from playing mad scientist and increasing dose myself -ill ask the DR first.... we shall see!


----------



## Sabrina

Hi! I agree 5mcg is a small amount but it also depends on what your body needs. How low are your labs of free T3?

I have a post here about my journey starting liothyronine.
http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/23745-experiences-going-on-t3-especially-with-low-ferritin/#entry187561

I am doing well at 7.5mcg taken three times daily, I found it best personally to take the doses 5.5 hours apart. My FT3 went from 2.3 to 3.4 on this dose.

I don't notice anything much when taking it really, although my biggest indicator is sleep. When I started taking it I really wanted to sleep. My first dose increase, I wanted to sleep. I read that T3 is really useful during sleep because that's when the body repairs itself. (Hope I remember that correctly.) And in general, I just started feeling better. I was really dragging before.


----------



## FLhorserider

Sabrina, My T3 was at 2.8, range 2.3-4.2

So not super low.

Thing is, other "common" symptoms can really be explained. Its fine that I feel tired. I work 40 hrs a week and run my own business of teaching horseback riding lessons. a typical day for me is work at the desk job 730-430PM, change clothes, go to barn. work there teaching, riding multiple horses, cleaning stalls, feeding, etc, until 830 or 9. come home... shower, eat, etc... I am not "off" until 10 or so, and, well, to be honest, i really *should* feel tired after that hahaa. I normally have enough energy to get through every day just fine (with the help of coffee). And when I feel stressed, its perfectly reasonable to feel stressed. I organize 8-12 rider's schedules, horse show scheudles, the health of two horses, the training schedule of 4 horses, as well as marketing, new client aqusition, etc. some stress is expected. I generally feel good. and when I don't, there really are valid reasons for it. So I am not expecting a miracle pill. my ONLY complaint is my libidio (And I see a therapist about this who says theres nothing emotionally or mentally that she has found to cause this, and has even gone so far as to explain that therapy can not help, if my body is fighting it...)


----------



## Lovlkn

What was your FT-4 level prior to starting?

Once you get both FT-4 and FT-3 closer to 3/4 of range you will in my opinion start to notice differences.


----------



## Sabrina

Lovlkn said:


> What was your FT-4 level prior to starting?
> 
> Once you get both FT-4 and FT-3 closer to 3/4 of range you will in my opinion start to notice differences.


I have to agree here. Yes your FT3 is in range but at the low end. I don't feel great if I'm under 3.0. I just got mine up to 3.4 and it's made a difference.

You do have a busy life!  But maybe getting closer to the range Lovlkn mentions will help a bit.


----------

